# Malawi Eye Biter Has a bulging stomach



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a large Male Malawi Eye Biter (about 8 inches or so) that has had a bulging stomach for the last couple of months or so
It does not seem to shrink or flatten out
He eats aggressively and is the boss of the tank, but I can't figure out why his stomach is distended
I will try and add a pic or video if possible


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also how do the feces look?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Feces looks normal
Definitely not bloat as I have dealt wth bloat before
acts normal as aggressive as always but just his stomach is bulging

see a video i just took
sorry quality is not the greatest

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmaKNNv ... e=youtu.be


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you tried Epsom salts?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I was thinking of trying that
The only issue is I would have to treat the whole tank as the only spare tank I currently have is a 10 gallon tank, and he would go ballistic in there
what dose should i use for a 125 gallon taken. it would be a lot of Epsom salts and it would not hurt the other fish in there
any dosing thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even though you don't have bloat, here is the dosage from the bloat article in the Library.

In addition to treating your tank with any of the above drugs, you should also add Epsom salt at the rate of 2 tablespoons per ten gallons. Dissolve it first and add it gradually over 5-6 hours time. Epsom salt is a natural laxative and will help your bloated fish lose some of the water it has been taking on. Epsom salt is very cheap, costing something like $2 for 3 lbs. It can be obtained from any grocery store or pharmacy. When performing water changes, as required for all medications, be sure to add water of the same salinity and temperature.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks
Will start adding it now


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

so 5 days later after adding the epsom salt, there is still no change in the fish's stomach
still sticking out and bulging
any other possible remedies


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

the fish still has a bloated stomach
I am thinking of doing a salt bath one tablespoon of epsom salt in one gallon


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

It has been over 2 months now that the fish's stomach is bloated and still no change
I have tried salt baths, and still the issue remains
I don't know what else to try
the fish eats and behaves normally except it has a bloated belly...I am afraid he may die eventually
could it be a parasite or something like that


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

well it seems that my fish is back to normal
the bulge in his stomach disappeared a couple of weeks ago, and he looks normal again

not sure what did it
either the salt bath, feeding peas, or just happenned


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Good news! That was going to be my first question.


----------

